# 2 male rats ~ Nr Lichfield (Staffordshire)



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: PM Ratscallions / [email protected]
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Staffordshire
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed/Variety: Rat
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1 year
Name(s): Harlan and Uncle Arthur
Colours: Chocolate Self Dumbo, Chocolate Berkshire
Neutered: Harlan yes. UA no.
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner passed away.
Temperament: Friendly, sweet, playful.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split: No.
Transport available: May be arranged
Other:
The two of them were in a terrible emaciated state when they arrived. They had been mistreated, starved, and dehydrated. They have been at the rescue for two months. Harlan was castrated due to hormonal issues. No pyschological, or further medical issues have become apparant, but I would want their new owner to be mindful of their past.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Well having failed drastically to get any pics of them, here's a wee clip of them:


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Pictures .. woohoo!!!

This is Harlan:


















And this is Uncle Arthur:


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

They're beautiful, hope they find a great home soon 

They're black berkshires btw, not chocolate xx


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

I know they're not chocolate; my website has a disclaimer on it somewhere 

They're not black though. And one of them is a self, not berkshire.

Nim


----------

